# Fish



## practicallyostensible (Mar 9, 2007)

Why is it that orchid people are fish people too?

The 5 gallon planted tank.
1 pair of Blue Rams, Amano Shrimp, Bamboo Shrimp, Ghost Shrimp, and freshwater clams.




Male Ram




Amano Shrimp(Caridina japonica)


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2007)

hehe i have 3 aquariums


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't just see myself as an orchid collector, but as a collector of beautiful things. Nature makes some incredible stuff, so I think the two hobbies go hand in hand.

Looks like you need a saltwater tank oke: 

Jon


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ha.*

No salt water tanks yet, just the four cichlid tanks (90,55,15,5) but trust me I dream about them every night. I've been looking at doing a 7gallon mini-bow with a retrofit for years. What do you have?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 10, 2007)

I've got a 12 gallon AquaPod with the 70w metal halide SunPod and a 40w dual actinic compact fluorescent. I don't keep it updated here as much as I should, but here's some links to pics, or do a search for "coral" and threads that start with my screen name (there's 5 or so threads on it):

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1334&highlight=coral

The most in-depth details of my tank can be found here:
http://www.club-zoa.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2135

I also have a few pics of my killifish tank with some Blue Gularis, you can see them here(and there's a link to the original thread on them):
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2571&highlight=coral

Jon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 10, 2007)

I like orchids because they don't have to be fed and cleaned...I also have a 55 gal reef tank, a 30 gal lower light reef tank, a 10 gal local SW invertebrate tank, a FW goldfish tank, a fat, too fast growing red-ear slider, 2 "Russian" tortoises, numerous snakes (corns, both normal and albino,grey-banded kingsnake, black sonoran milksnake), a Xenopus frog, 2 female leopard geckoes, ......oh...and 2 cats. And I didn't even start to include my kids............Take care, Eric


----------



## myxodex (Mar 14, 2007)

I just love rams. We have three tanks, all rift lake cichlids ... London water is hard which makes soft water cichlids a pain to keep ... but that is OK I really enjoy the hustle - bustle of my Tropheus colony.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> Why is it that orchid people are fish people too?
> 
> The 5 gallon planted tank.
> 1 pair of Blue Rams, Amano Shrimp, Bamboo Shrimp, Ghost Shrimp, and freshwater clams.
> ...



Sounds like dinner is served!:evil:


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

orchids are easier than fish for me....200 freshwater tanks in my basement/greenhouse. If it holds water then there is probably a fish in it


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Sounds like dinner is served!:evil:



That's funny, because if you stick your finger in the tank, you'de sware it was the other way around. Audacious little things try and eat my fingers.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> That's funny, because if you stick your finger in the tank, you'de sware it was the other way around. Audacious little things try and eat my fingers.


People, especially those who play around where wild animals play, need to remember; "Everything is food!".


----------



## dave b (Mar 20, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> That's funny, because if you stick your finger in the tank, you'de sware it was the other way around. Audacious little things try and eat my fingers.



One of my favorite fish of years past was a little Fuzzy Dwarf Lion (saltwater). it would swim up and take krill out of my fingers. I would let go just before it got there though. Too chicken. 

When i worked at the aquarium shop, i got stung by a dwarf lion on the side of my little finger, while scrubbing algae from the cubes. Worst sting ive ever felt. Made my arm up to my bicep feel tense and tingly. Scared the hell out of me.


----------

